# Jen Gains - Anonymous (~BBW, Eating, ~~WG)



## Phrozen (May 29, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, WG_ - Lovebirds Jen and Dom decide to pay a vist to Doms family on the lake where Jen receives a very warm and hearty welcome.

* Jen Gains
by Anonymous

(This story has been edited, reformatted and migrated from
the Weight Room Anonymous Alcove archive)​*
Jen had been dating Dom for about six months, and was looking forward to going with him and his family to their summer place on the lake. 

Dom had often spoken about how relaxing this summer hide-away was. Jen was vaguely aware of how his mother enjoyed having the family together each year. His his two brothers and three sisters were scattered across the country in four distant states. Summer was a time when they all made the effort to come for the annual reunion along with their spouses or girlfriends. This would be Jen's first time to meet them, and they her. 

What Jen didn't know was how much Dom's mother loved to cook. Her kitchen produced all sorts of goodies from breakfast to late night snacks, and she loved to see people eat. 

"Mange! Mange!" his mother would say with a big smile. 

Dom and his brother had always managed to offset (at least somewhat) the inevitable effects of their mother's goodies. On the other hand, his sisters, Maria, Gina and Tina, ages 24, 23 and 20 respectively, were far from shrinking violets in the weight department. Each weighed in the upper 200 range. They had definitely inherited their mother's penchant for putting lots of weight on those closest to her. Maria and Ginas husbands and Tina's boyfriend were sure evidence of that. 

Jen and Dom showed up on the first day of vacation, and with the introductions there were several winks shared among Dom's mother and her daughters. Jen, they felt, could use some serious weight gain. 

By anyone else's standards, Jen was a knock-out. Standing at 5'6 and with a top-heavy hour glass figure, she weighed a nice 120. But plans, as yet unspecified, were in the making. The top Jen wore, which hung down from her bountiful breasts several inches from her bare midriff, would be a thing of the long past. Jen would be a very big girl indeed when she left for home! 

All sorts of goodies came out of the kitchen as the four women took turns baking and cooking, visiting with Jen in the mean time. Jen was so interested in the conversations that she never realized that she was eating constantly for almost ten hours straight. When she got up to go to the bedroom, her clothes were straining to stay on. Jen felt as though she weighed 200 lbs like Dom's sisters. 

The next day, Jen's clothes were still tight, but not as much as what she had on the day before. Down she came for breakfast, only to be horrified at what was waiting for her. Not wishing to offend her hosts (or embarrass Dom), she forced herself to eat a half dozen pancakes, dripping with syrup and butter. Later in the morning they all topped off the meal with more donuts than Jen ever hoped to see. Before she knew it, even she had stuffed herself with a half dozen honey dipped donuts. 

Jen was beginning to get quite worried about her figure. Later, Dom invited her to sit with him on the front porch. 

"My stomach is so swollen," she confided, "I'll weigh a ton before I leave!" 

Dom said nothing, but massaged her tummy. He smiled to himself at what he realized the women were up to and he hardly minded. Putting his arm around Jen, he comforted her, by saying, "That's my family! I think they really like you." 

Somehow, those words were a relief to hear for Jen, who was anxious about how she'd be received. It was as if she had let her defenses down, and none too soon, when a second mid-morning snack of fudge (gobs of it), cookies and ice cream appeared. Much to her surprise, Jen ate all of it. She was pretty full but went reaching for more fudge only to find that it was gone. More goodies appeared throughout the day, however, and she made the most of it. 

And so the two weeks went. Pasta, fried foods and the ever present desserts were devoured by Jen with increasing ease and eagerness. (In fact the more she ate, the more was cooked, baked and served.) 

Jen was enjoying them, and the increasing affection of Dom and friendliness of his mother and sisters so much, that she hardly noticed the growing changes of her body. 

No more of those skinny-girl clothes. She was wearing bigger T-shirts and very loose-fitting pants. She was also eating constantly and eagerly throughout the day.

At vacations end, when all was said and done, she gave everyone a great big hug, and barely squeezed into her car to return home. 

Her face was become round and plump, with a nascent double chin, larger bosom, a tummy extending beyond her chest and the beginings of a waddle. She tipped the scales at 145 lbs, twenty-five more than before their visit. And she was comfortable with the change.

"This calls for a celebration!" she said to herself, and marked the occasion by eating a rather large package of fudge, willingly supplied by Dom!


----------

